

Clojure Cup 2014 Apps - Sandman
https://clojurecup.com/#/apps

======
eccp
I've laughed a lot by looking at the achievements I've unlocked with my Git
repos using Acha:
[https://clojurecup.com/?#/apps/acha](https://clojurecup.com/?#/apps/acha) ...
My submission to ClojureCup was a simple feeds reader:
[https://clojurecup.com/?#/apps/friendly](https://clojurecup.com/?#/apps/friendly)

~~~
nwienert
Wondeding if Acha will be open sourced :) Only because their platform
description sounds tempting. They say no AJAX once it's loaded (isomorphic)
but I don't see that on the site, wondering if that's just not live.

~~~
tonsky
We’re at
[https://github.com/clojurecup2014/acha](https://github.com/clojurecup2014/acha)

------
jplur
This one is quite fun:
[https://clojurecup.com/#/apps/rockets](https://clojurecup.com/#/apps/rockets)
And a shameless plug for my entry: [https://clojurecup.com/#/apps/parade-
route](https://clojurecup.com/#/apps/parade-route)

------
lambdadmitry
You can also track current voting here (with history!):
[http://voting.playthehat.com](http://voting.playthehat.com)

~~~
jplur
wow very cool

------
elwell
That's pretty cool:
[http://cloujera.clojurecup.com/](http://cloujera.clojurecup.com/)

------
vijaykiran
The voting for the apps has started now - you can vote for multiple apps.

<shameless-plug> Our entry in the competition:
[https://clojurecup.com/#/apps/mongrila](https://clojurecup.com/#/apps/mongrila)
</shameless-plug>

------
Wonnk13
Are these required to be open source and/or is there a way to find them on
GitHub?

~~~
vijaykiran
No, there isn't any requirement to make them open source - but most of the
apps are and available at
[https://github.com/clojurecup2014/](https://github.com/clojurecup2014/)

~~~
Wonnk13
Thank you :)

------
sharms
This is a really fun competition and it really highlights how friendly and
light hearted the community can be, while showcasing how easy it is to be
productive in clojure. Can't wait for next year!

------
tonsky
Current votes ladder:
[http://acha.clojurecup.com/ladder.html](http://acha.clojurecup.com/ladder.html)
(updated every 5 minutes)

